# Gloves/tabs/soft/hard?



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I taught myself to shoot long, long ago and always used a soft Damascus type glove. I have a leather tab, but never really gave it much of a try. I see gloves/tabs out there with Cordura, thick leather, calf's hair etc. Some of these are a lot more $ than my Damascus glove. What do you guys think in terms of smooth release from soft v. hard gloves/tab? glove v tab? I know alot depends on personal preference, but before Itreat myself to some expensive new thing, I'd like to hear whether I'd be wasting money or whether I could expect some real benefit.

Thanks


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

I use calf hair tabs. Leather ones tend to squeak against the nock while I'm at full draw and that bugs me. Plastic tabs were always too slick for me I felt like the string was going to slip off my fingers. I never have tried to shoot a compound with a glove. I'd think it would just add to the finger pinch problem.

I prefer to shoot my stick bows with a Damascus glove. Great string feel and smooth release but my ring finger can't stand much of it.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I use to shoot Damascus gloves with lighter recurves and heavier Grizzly gloves with heavy bows. I preferred the lighter Damascus gloves but they did not provide enough protection for my fingers when shooting 70+# bows. I don't have that problem anymore because I can't pull anywhere near 70#, LOL. I tried shooting longbows with Howard Hill type glove with very thick and stiff finger stalls. Although the releaese did seem a lot better, it always felt like I didn't have the same amount of control. I'm shooting tabs now and think they provide a much better release. It takes me several weeks to get use to shooting a new tab or glove or switching from glove to tab and even longer if I cheat and shoot the old one for a relief. It's a matter of opinion and preference but I like the Cavalier tab and am currently shooting the one with faux leather. The tab has a nylon plate that doesn't mark the bow and the new fake leather seems to be really tough and long lasting, unlike the old stuff. I also like the Cordovan leather Cavalier tab and the Cordovan leather Black Widow tab. You can, of course, make your own tab which at least I can't say about gloves.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Gloves vs Tabs is a personal thing.

I have always shot a Wilson Black Widow tab in large size as it fits my fingers without any need for trimming. I like the extra prtotection of a clove and I get a cleaner release.

NeilM shoots a glove and does it very well and is now amongst the top Ltd style 3D archers in the UK, which is a place I used to be for a good few years before my target panic.

Tom Milner the top Ltd 3D archer (my opinion) uses a glove, when he shoots fingers, he came 2nd in Unlimited at our National Champs this year so did not defend his fingers title. But will beat 95%+ release shooters with fingers. I know I have had that masterclass, good job I consider him a friend.

An old friend of mine (now lives in Canada) Adrian Dipola who won 2 IFAA world titles used a glove.

Every time I try a glove I keep going back to a tab as it work better for me.

I have been shooting my Martin Slayer most nights in my garage, trying to get used to fingers again and I thought about trying the glove again last night. I even tried a glove when shooting Longbows but went back to the tab.

So I can only tell you a tab works better for me but you may find its worse.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Do you tab shooters feel you get a slicker release with the tab? I feel like i have less feel for the string with a tab, and therefore less control over the release. I thought i once heard that a tab helps all the fingers come off thestring together -- more uniformly.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

I feel like I get a cleaner release with a tab. Gloves always get a groove for me.

I know what you're saying about a tab giving less feel for the string. Most of my tabs are the simple calf hair tab that Wal-Mart used to sell. I'd cut the extra piece of leather off so that I only had the hair piece left. It's really thin and almost like shooting bare finger but still a smooth release.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

WOW! Limey, you've made me blush:embarasse.

Tom first: Tom Milner, who is also in my opinion the best compound finger shooter in the UK, uses a Martin glove. It is old and the finger tips are pretty hard, but that's how he likes it.

I have used Neet gloves for years and actually like the groove that forms as it allows me to 'snap' my loose. However, this year I have been using the same style glove, but a really cheap and nasty one which is made of much thinner leather, it won't last as long, but I get a really good feel for the string.

I guess I must be getting something right, as I have managed five Robin Hood's with two different bows this season (yeah, you get tired of it real quick).

I have spent a small fortune on different gloves this year, but just don't like the feel of them, even some hand made ones.

I have never used a tab, and keep promsing myself that I'll give one a try.

I guess now Tom is back in Ltd, I need every point I can get


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I love the 3 Rivers Dura Glove very clean release and the material is real tough. Ive been shooting mine and the material is still intact as where I used a Damascus they leather was torn off in a few month. As much as I shoot this is the best glove ive used hands down.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have a Damascus, which I use when shooting recurve, but I just can't get the right position for my anchor when I'm using my compounds with that sort of glove.

3 Rivers have a great selection, I could waste even more money on unsuitable gloves


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

I used to shoot tabs as it was axiomatic that they provided a smoother more accurate release, even though when hunting it was almost the same level of Pain In The Butt Factor as keeping track of a release.

Then I discovered the American Leathers Big Shot Glove. The Big Shot is the only true innovation to come along in gloves since I've started shooting archery back in the 60's. The Big Shot provides the smooth release and accuracy of a tab with all the conveniences of a glove. Add to that it provides far and away the most finger protection of any glove/tab, and superior construction and custom fitting, if you require it.

I have three, two made of elk hide and one of buffalo. The buffalo is my primary glove....


----------



## JPL (Dec 7, 2007)

First of all im new here, and joined this forum because there isnt many sites for finger shooters. They merely tolerate us . I shoot a mathews conquest 2 41 inches and a pse one cam impact at 40 inches. I find at 62 lbs and single cam (the lower end of a compounds 40 to 48 inch range) 40 inches still works ok for me. I hunt nearly year round and dont target or 3-d shoot except to practice hunting so i use my set-up all the time. I use a Nomex flight glove (The kind of glove that pilots and swat teams use ) this has leather on the palm areas and on the lower side of the fingers. The glove is extremly warm in winter yet not to hot in the late spring , summer or early fall. They are not real cheap @ 37.00 but i dont have to buy hunting gloves too. I have some with NEET calf hair fingers from a glove i have cutoff and put over after it has worn. This has great feel even after the modify. since i like to shoot from my finger tips as much as possible. Im 45 years old and have been hunting with a bow since i was 12. Thank you for your time!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

JPL, nice to have your input, welcome to the finger forum :darkbeer:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I use the calf hair type, they seems to be very good, only thing the hair wears off kinda fast, but even after it does I still get smooth releases with it.


----------



## beartrack (Jan 13, 2008)

I've only been on the sight a week or so and have been surfin' the finger issues. I shoot calf-hair tabs w/ that spacer between first and second finger so you don't pinch the arrow, except on my carp bow and I shoot a cheap 3 finger glove there. However, as to not feeling the string, I think this is a good thing. I find that I get a smoother release by not feeling it. The more I feel it, the more I can feel the string start to create a groove. It seems like feeling it's there and feeling that the string is securely in my control is good, but anything more than that actually causes me problems.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Beartrack & JPL.

I use a Kant Pinch calf hair tab with a spacer.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I started out in gloves, but for the last 20 some years I have been using a saunder pack tab. I have tried virtually everything out there, including the ridiculously expensive beiter/cavalier tabs, and I still prefer the saunders tab as it drastically reduces finger pinch, and I now shoot 36" ata bows. Also, good slick release..


----------



## Longtimearcher (May 23, 2002)

I use the pak-tab and the calf hair tabs. Using the pak-tab in warmer weather and the the calf hair in cold weather. I think I have better "feel" for coming off the string with a tab as opposed to a glove.


----------



## stonecold_1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use a cheap and cheerful platform tab that I have had for 20+ years - I just replace the leather face once a year, I did try a glove but could not hit a barn door at 20 paces with it.

Tab for me all the way.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, i've been trying a tab lately. I'm a bit conscious of it right now and so not always getting a consistent release. Do any of you tab shooters have an opinion on whether to have the tab slightly oversized or undersized or dead even with the finger tips?
thanks


----------



## stonecold_1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine is slighty longer than my fingers when they are extended, that way when I draw and curl my fingers its about 1 mm proud of the tips of my fingers.


----------



## A.Heemskerk (May 20, 2007)

I use just one finger of my glove ( ringfinger) the ohter two fingers I cut off.
On this way I take the string whit two bare finger and one in a clove, I like the feel the string in my bare fingers.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I shoot a blackwidow tab but i cut the ruber layer out of it. I prefer calf hair


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Tab Vs ????*

I am just new on this great foum.
I have been shooting 40 plus years. Olympic-- to self bows.
I have tried most all fingers protectors and have ruled out all but tabs.
I make my own from very flexible deer or sheep skin. I like to feel the string.
When making your own you need to be aware of the leather grain due to stretch. Also I have the tab just cover my finger tips. With the soft leather the tab can wrap around the string and give a poor release so watch this area if you are haveing poor releases.
I shoot self bows (40 -55 #) Martin Savannah 50#, Chechmate Longhorn 50#
I am too old for the real heavy weights and they are not really needed for our North American game.
Just my two cents worth.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have been trying a tab lately in lieu of my usual Dmascus glove. Seems like my longbow shoots better with the tab, my recurve with the glove.

My 2 cents worth: triggers have nothing to do with archery.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

I use a tab also.I have been making my own for a while out
of a single piece of leather and using the finger spacer out
of and old calf hair tab.Yesterday I got a cavalier elite to
try out.I dont really like it so far but I think that is because
the design is so much different than a conventional tab. The
cavalier feels bulky in my hand.
I have tryed a glove once or twice and they are not for me.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*cordovan leather*

I use a modified Bateman cordovan tab that looks more like the Neet tabs with no spacer. That cordovan is slick and doesn't seem to wear, just get better. I have tried to trim the tab down but it acts like it shrinks when in use and I don't feel like the leather will cover the fingers on release.


----------



## Joe R1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I use Kant pinch calf-hair tabs but I take out the spacer because I shoot three-under. The only problem is if you shoot alot they ware out pretty quickly.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*KantPinch*

-another vote for the hair version of the KantPinch tab.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I prefer a hard tab, but it does come with problems. The slick surface means the you can get tab slide as you draw if the pressure on the fingers are not evenly weighted. I use two brass nocks and I cut the tab so that the slot fits either side of the brass nocks to locate the tab on the string. I drop the bottom finger off the string at full draw and I have the tab cut narrow so it just covers half of the bottom finger. When I apply the back tension against the draw stops I like the tab slick enough that its feels like its ready to go as soon as my fingers open. This added to the draw stops being set at the front of the valley helps the string pull away past my fingers cleanly.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Am I the only one who likes to use bare fingers? I really don't use my index finger to draw with, it is just there to anchor to the corner of my mouth...I do all the pulling with my next two lower fingers and it puts plenty of down pressure on the arrow so it doesn't jump off the rest.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have just bought a new 'soft' glove from Merlin Archery. It is the same style and shape as the Neet and my cheap Gompy, but has suede fingers and it feels great. Did a few groups at 20 and 30 yards and had to restrict it to two arrows per spot, for fear of doing damage.

I have also bought a tab, but with my first shot I nearly removed my top lip...so I think some work is needed on my technique there!


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been trying all sorts over the past couple of weeks. I really like the feel of the glove and not having the hassle of having to take it on and off like a tab but I just can't draw without pinching.

For now I've gone back to my trusty Cavalier Elite tab but hope one day to 'master' the glove and keep the arrow on the rest while drawing :sad:


----------

